# ? fuel rail and injectors?



## torque1500 (Jul 18, 2010)

Not sure what mods to do next. I have: slp longtube headers, high flow cats, LM 2 exhaust, AFR heads, cam, Fast intake, ud pully, 160 t stat.

Looking for a little more just not sure where to go next. Any advice is appreciated.


----------

